# Why?



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Why is it that when I receive a Pm from the TT forum to my email address but with this email >>>

[email protected]

How odd


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

Apparently it is a measure to try and improve the huge time gap between the new post and the email ....... and it isn't working ..... apparently :lol:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

RazMan said:


> Apparently it is a measure to try and improve the huge time gap between the new post and the email ....... and it isn't working ..... apparently :lol:[
> 
> I seem to receive the messages a little quicker not before I read the forum message I must say. :lol:


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

As a reference, your post was timed at 00:29 and my notification came in at 02:48 - so quite a gap :?


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

RazMan said:



> As a reference, your post was timed at 00:29 and my notification came in at 02:48 - so quite a gap :?


It doesn't add up does it?.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

RazMan said:


> As a reference, your post was timed at 00:29 and my notification came in at 02:48 - so quite a gap :?


surely that is down to the mail server each individual is with and not the forums fault?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I just had one that only took 14 minutes to come!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

I receive the notification after a couple of hours.

[email protected] blah blah


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> RazMan said:
> 
> 
> > As a reference, your post was timed at 00:29 and my notification came in at 02:48 - so quite a gap :?
> ...


Nope, every other forum I am on I (more than I care to admit :lol: ) I get e-mail notification immediately, on here the last one took 2 hours&#8230; which admittedly is quick for this place.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I couldn't give a toss who it comes from as long as it arrives promptly


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Gizmo68 said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > RazMan said:
> ...


tbh Gizmo if ya on the forum anyway then does it matter if it takes 2hrs, if you are out and about in daily working life then i doubt you would be looking at forum mails rather than work ones.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

I always check for messages as there are important ones that I await to receive but don't know if they have arrived until I sign in.

IMO it does matter for some of us.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Kprincess said:


> I always check for messages as there are important ones that I await to receive but don't know if they have arrived until I sign in.
> 
> IMO it does matter for some of us.


taptalk then hun......will solve that problem, free app download


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > I always check for messages as there are important ones that I await to receive but don't know if they have arrived until I sign in.
> ...


Never heard of that :?

Is it for ipones?. lol

Cannot find it. actually found something with a house picture tap to talk?


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Tapatalk


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

TT Boycie said:


> Tapatalk


Thank you TT Boycie


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

I use Tapatalk too - great if you don't get to your desk very often during the day.
http://www.tapatalk.com/


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

another problem solved


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> another problem solved


Don't you just love this forum 

Great people with a friendly helpful attitude bar the one who doesn't give a t*** what email he receives


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Kprincess said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > another problem solved
> ...


Love you playing dogems too luv


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Dodgems :?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

RazMan said:


> I use Tapatalk too - great if you don't get to your desk very often during the day.
> http://www.tapatalk.com/


Desk!

No thanks!


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Desk!
> 
> No thanks!


Well, I say desk - more like an orange box in the corner of the garage


----------



## xiphon (Dec 8, 2011)

What the hell are the sysadmins doing, for it to arrive so late?

Sounds like it's bouncing around within VerticalScope's internal mail servers, before being thrown out on the internet.

I've seen it before, when an ex-customer of MessageLabs didn't have their domain purged properly from inside ML's network - and tried to send an email to a recipient, who was a current customer of ML. Took about 6hrs to eject the email from their systems.


----------

